# Good tuner for 8 string guitar



## Dr Muerte21 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hey guys I been looking around for a tuner that would actually work when i need it not like my snark. Every time I need to tune my guitar at practice the tuner will not read my low F string very well and don't want to spend a few minutes trying to tune the string while in mid song. I been looking at the Boss tu-3, Tc electronic polytune, and the Korg pitchblack but not really sure if they will work for my needs. I am more interested in the pedal tuners not the rack mount ones, already have to much things in my rack and don't have anymore room.


----------



## mongey (Mar 27, 2014)

turbo tuner. best tuner you can buy


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Mar 27, 2014)

Boss TU-2 or TU-3 are great, but the Polytune is just as accurate and has true bypass


----------



## Given To Fly (Mar 27, 2014)

I really like my Peterson StroboPlus HD. I thought a tuner was a tuner was a tuner......Strobe tuners really change how you hear the tuning and intonation of a guitar. Its a little weird to be honest.


----------



## Les (Mar 28, 2014)

any tuner will work if you dont want to spend a ton of money. The trick i use is one i picked up when i played bass...when doing the F# and B strings, hit the harmonic on the 12th fret if the tuner isnt picking up the low freq.


----------



## BeyondDan (Mar 28, 2014)

+1 for the polytune


----------



## Luppin (Mar 28, 2014)

Polytune is actually the MOST accurate out of the three when you use it in strobe mode (Only by something like 0.01 of a cent but still ahah) I used it for my 8 string tuned to Drop F for a year or so until I got my POD


----------



## Chuck (Mar 28, 2014)

^ no I'm pretty sure the Turbo Tuner is the most accurate.


----------



## noUser01 (Mar 28, 2014)

Luppin said:


> Polytune is actually the MOST accurate out of the three when you use it in strobe mode (Only by something like 0.01 of a cent but still ahah) I used it for my 8 string tuned to Drop F for a year or so until I got my POD





Chuck said:


> ^ no I'm pretty sure the Turbo Tuner is the most accurate.



Turbo Tuner is +/- 0.02 cents. PolyTune 2 in strobe mode is +/- 0.1, which is the same as the Peterson Strobostomp. Though this is based on their advertisements, so they could be a bit off.

Also, the best thing you can do for tuning a 7 or 8 string is to make sure you have enough tension on the lower strings with thick string gauges. If you don't you're going to get a lot more variation in pitch when you hit the string. You'll get that anyways, but proper tension will help minimize that.


----------



## sage (Mar 28, 2014)

+1 on the Strobostomp. The longest lasting pedal on my board, it's been there for years. Tuned an 8 string with no problems. As stated above, it takes a bit of getting used to, but it's awesome.


----------



## yingmin (Mar 29, 2014)

ConnorGilks said:


> Turbo Tuner is +/- 0.02 cents. PolyTune 2 in strobe mode is +/- 0.1, which is the same as the Peterson Strobostomp. Though this is based on their advertisements, so they could be a bit off.


Did you mean .01? Because .02 is a lot more accurate than .1.


----------



## noUser01 (Mar 29, 2014)

yingmin said:


> Did you mean .01? Because .02 is a lot more accurate than .1.



Nope, check their websites. They read 0.1 for Polytune 2 and 0.02 for the Turbo Tuner. Could be a typo, could be false (or "approximate") advertising, but that's what the two sites say.

And when it comes down to it, I don't really think it's _that_ much more accurate. For intonation it might make a decent difference, but for just tuning up I don't think you'll notice a huge difference between 440.1 and 440.02. I could be wrong...


----------



## Given To Fly (Mar 29, 2014)

The Peterson claims accuracy to 1/1,000th of a cent. No one has hearing sensitive enough to claim they can hear 1/1,000th of a cent, but the visual movement of the strobe can be seen with a degree of accuracy. This combination of the senses will help you "lock" the strobe; you can see if its moving or not. 

The reason I like the Peterson is actually for their Sweetened Tunings. In the case of the guitar, Sweetened Tunings raise or lower certain strings by a few cents which results in a better sounding instrument. It's subtle, but tuning is one area of music that subtlety should receive plenty of attention.


----------



## Eliguy666 (Mar 29, 2014)

The Fender PT100 has been working perfectly well for me for years. It's cheap plastic and ugly, but it works a charm. GC has them real cheap new, $25 I think. Fender PT-100 Pedal Tuner | GuitarCenter


----------



## 7stg (Mar 29, 2014)

Peterson has a better readout than turbo tuner, but both are good. Peterson also has rack gear or software.


----------



## imnotnollynollynolly (Mar 30, 2014)

I have a turbo tuner and it's perfect. The only downside if anyone else ever wants to use mine, they can't figure it out


----------



## rectifryer (Mar 31, 2014)

Well, since bass has been around for a while I would hope most tuners could cope with our guitars, but alas, they do not. I use the boss tuners, but they do have a little bit of a hard time tracking notes but it doesn't talke longer than a second.


----------



## mniel8195 (Mar 31, 2014)

i went back and forth on this. i own the poly tune 2 and the turbo tuner. The turbo tuner is quicker and more accurate. The strobe is easier to read as well. I would like to try the peterson line because of the sweetened offsets. I reccomend tuning using your pick and normal striking pressure when tuning with the turbo because you will see the difference in tuning using your finger and a pick. As far as i know the turbo is the closest to the old school strobes techs use to set intonation. I had my guitar set up and intotated recently and when i went to check the tuning and intonation it was perfect with the turbo. If i pluck the string with my pick than check the fretted note its perfect!


----------



## Luppin (Mar 31, 2014)

Chuck said:


> ^ no I'm pretty sure the Turbo Tuner is the most accurate.


 
I was referring to the three he mentioned in the OP


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Mar 31, 2014)

I have the pitchblack and it's kinda wonky with my F#


----------



## robski92 (Mar 31, 2014)

> I have the pitchblack and it's kinda wonky with my F#



Same thing happened to me every now and then on my 7 when I tuned to drop G. Works fine with everything else though. My string was probably too slack if anything.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Mar 31, 2014)

robski92 said:


> My string was probably too slack if anything.



I think that's where the problem is.. My low string is pretty floppy ATM. I also wouldn't recommend this pedal because if you're playing an outside gig in the sun you can't even see the display


----------



## Eliguy666 (Mar 31, 2014)

My Fender PT100 tuner, seems to work down to B0 on a 25.5 (testing it, never tuned that way), and that thing is $25.


----------

